# (CLOSED)



## LilJulian (May 10, 2020)

Celeste is trapped on the right beach!
There is no required fee, but tips (especially in NMTs) are highly appreciated! ^^


----------



## iovis (May 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## AggroCraig (May 10, 2020)

I'd love to come by.


----------



## KyFo (May 10, 2020)

I’d love to come thru!


----------



## chriss (May 10, 2020)

I'd like to come when you have space!


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (May 10, 2020)

me pls!


----------



## OtterFloof (May 10, 2020)

I'd love to come as well!


----------



## Keen (May 10, 2020)

I'd love to stop by


----------



## allainah (May 10, 2020)

i would love to come please


----------



## sunshower (May 10, 2020)

Can I come? I can tip nmt!!


----------



## sorachu (May 10, 2020)

Hi! Can I visit?


----------



## MayorMudkip (May 10, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come visit if possible, I can definitely bring you a NMT for your trouble!


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 10, 2020)

Would love to come by if you're still open by the time you get through the queue in front of me! Will bring NMT.


----------



## skylucario (May 10, 2020)

Can I come? Will bring a nmt


----------



## Pendar (May 10, 2020)

Would like to come if possible please


----------



## Muddy (May 10, 2020)

I’d like to come please.


----------



## Lightmare (May 10, 2020)

if you're still taking people, i'd love to come!


----------



## Kiara12 (May 10, 2020)

Are you still open to visitors?


----------



## LilJulian (May 10, 2020)

(Yes, I am!  ^^  I'm slowly getting through everybody; when I've liked a comment, I've sent them the code!)


----------



## Kiara12 (May 10, 2020)

LilJulian said:


> (Yes, I am!  ^^  I'm slowly getting through everybody; when I've liked a comment, I've sent them the code!)


Ok thank you!


----------



## mayorofwaldosia (May 10, 2020)

May I come? ^^


----------



## LilJulian (May 10, 2020)

(Edit: cough cough you didn't see that!  ^^''  I accidentally put the dodo up here!)


----------



## PugLovex (May 10, 2020)

i’ll visit!


----------



## aiyana_theresa (May 10, 2020)

can i pls stop by?


----------



## Ingegno (May 10, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## -Zora- (May 10, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still taking people


----------



## animal_hunter (May 10, 2020)

May i come?


----------



## Nia (May 10, 2020)

Hi, I would love to visit if you're still open!


----------



## Irescien (May 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you're still open!


----------



## jayar6977 (May 10, 2020)

I would to visit your lovely island.


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

i’d love to visit, please!


----------



## ashostraya (May 11, 2020)

Fat chance but are you still open?


----------



## LilJulian (May 11, 2020)

(Very much still open for more players!  ^^  Tysm to everyone who's come already, also!)


----------



## Ritzbitz (May 11, 2020)

Could I come


----------



## Bandit_2 (May 11, 2020)

I'd love to come by!


----------

